# Tetra with ick in planted tank



## ademarco (Sep 4, 2005)

I have some bleeding heart, red-eye, cardinal, emperor, and regular neons in a 55GL tank. I have the heater set to 82deg. and the thermometer reads about 84deg. I was told by a friend to try to get rid of the ick on the fish by raising the temperature and adding some salt to speed up the life cycle of the ick. I also have many plants in the aquarium as well. I am not sure what to do since the fish would be very hard to catch. I have added blackwater and ph lowering drops since tetras are closer to that kind of environment. I think that the water change with mildly cold water might have induced this infestation. Please help me help my fish and the plants in the aquarium. ](*,)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome, Ademarco 

The salt/heat method is a excellent way to get rid of ich in a planted tank. I used this method with great success with no fish or plant loss. Here is a link that will help you... http://aquaden.com/phpBB2/articles2.php?type=fishwhat


----------

